

Build a self-tuning portable RF Jammer - smanek
http://www.ladyada.net/make/wavebubble/index.html

======
edw519
No, Hacker News is not for _that_ kind of hacker.

We are the original hackers.

~~~
smanek
Technically, the earliest modern hackers were radio enthusiasts
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker_%28computing%29#History>).

So, that kind of hacking is far closer to the 'original hackers' than software
hacking.

~~~
josefresco
If we define the term "hacking" more broadly even Wikipedia's history is
wrong/limited. Hacking to me has always been the process of dissecting
_something_ and figuring out how it works. I would imagine there were lots of
hackers even before radio came around.

